# genietogo update for andriod



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I just downloaded a new version and it streams outside your home network. It even does the streaming over the cell network. Just played around with it for a little bit and it works so far. You can even choice to put the files onto your sd card.

Looks like you can download the files to your device across the cell network also. There is a button to download to device. I selected it and it looks like its going to work.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Happy Happy Happy.......I have been waiting for this update...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dconfer said:


> I just downloaded a new version and it streams outside your home network. It even does the streaming over the cell network. Just played around with it for a little bit and it works so far. You can even choice to put the files onto your sd card.
> 
> Looks like you can download the files to your device across the cell network also. There is a button to download to device. I selected it and it looks like its going to work.


Cell access is, I believe, up to your provider. And while you may be able to stream that way, you can only download on the home network. (unless things have really changed!)


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

It prepared it for download. When it came time to download it failed and said I had to be on my home network. Was really excited when it prepared it.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I played with it a little bit last night, and it isn't bad at all. Better late than never??? Yeah I suppose. Thanks DirecTV. At least this wait wasn't as ridiculously long as waiting for GenieGO to come to Android on the initial release.

NOW.... I get to sit here and wonder what next cool technology that they will release that will be will be released to iPhone first, though to be honest I can't really think of anything else that I want at this moment.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Just got the update automatically on my GSIII. I'm at work, so I imagine I need to authorize OOH on this device once I'm back on my home network. I'm pretty excited about this, although I honestly don't know how often I'll use this feature. Still, it's a very cool feature to have. The WOW factor is definitely there.


----------



## Skoach (Aug 9, 2013)

Just downloaded on my GS3. Tried via cellular and everything seems to work perfectly! You do have to change a option on the phone to allow cellular streaming. No changes required at home or on home network.

Let's hope it is as good as it initially looks!


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> I'm at work, so I imagine I need to authorize OOH on this device once I'm back on my home network.


Is that correct? IF so, I guess it would explain why I can't currently see my GenieGo via my DROID 4, but I can see it from my iPad. I would have thought that once a device was authorized to the GenieGo, it wouldn't be necessary to reauthorize it when OOH became available for it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Now cry babies can't say iOS gets everything first.... As the iOS app has not been updated yet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Doesn't iOS already have OOH?? Or are you talking about cellular data streaming, Peds?

Bill, as far as I understood, you have to authorize each device for OOH while on your home network. Skoach said he/she was using it (OOH?) via cell network and that it just updated. Not sure if Skoach is home or not. Perhaps it will work without in home authorization of your device. I'll check it out myself in a bit.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I am still stuck in the belief that cellular streaming depends on your carrier and what plan of theirs you have.... No?


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

So I just tested from work. I did not get the updated app on my GSIII until this morning at work. I went into the OOH access menu, selected test OOH, and voila! My phone told me I was good to go. Currently watching 2 Broke Girls directly from my home DVR!


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> Bill, as far as I understood, you have to authorize each device for OOH while on your home network.


OK. Thanks. I guess that I don't recall authorizing OOH separately from authorizing basic access to the GenieGo when I bought my iPad. This may be because OOH was already available for the iPad when I initially set it up.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I had already set up OOH for my wife's iPad and iPhone, plus my laptop. I guess once it's setup, it's setup. 

I really like the fact that this updated app let's me choose where to store the files I load onto my phone. Since I have a 32gig sd card, I would prefer to store them there.


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

Since I had to side load the app to my Toshiba Thrive, wiil I have to side load the new app?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> Doesn't iOS already have OOH?? Or are you talking about cellular data streaming, Peds?


Yes, OOH on cellular is not yet supported on iOS


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> I am still stuck in the belief that cellular streaming depends on your carrier and what plan of theirs you have.... No?


No, is the app. the apps checks for WiFi connection and if does not find out, it won't stream. When I had my iPhone 5 JB, I was using a tweak called 3G unrestrictor, this basically fools the app that is connected on WiFi when on cellular.

http://modmyi.com/forums/iphone-news/677581-new-3g-unrestrictor-3g-3gs-replaces-trickerthreeg-voipover3g.html


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Of course the app has to be enabled, or a workaround found such as you posted that fools the system. But the carrier can cut that off, or charge for it- again, depending on the carrier.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Of course the app has to be enabled, or a workaround found such as you posted that fools the system. But the carrier can cut that off, or charge for it- again, depending on the carrier.


No, the carries can't do anything about it. is on the app. This tweak came first when carriers were blocking FT on cellular. but it was not the carrier, it was a limitation built in the app face time app by apple since it was agreed that how is was going to work. this tweak fool the app to think it was wifi when in reality is cel. carriers would have to shut everything down, not just one app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You really think a large carrier cannot restrict cell traffic to just voice and text?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> You really think a large carrier cannot restrict cell traffic to just voice and text?


Sure as a whole, but not per app.


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

I see this app does not work on rooted Androids. Is there any way around this problem. I would like to install it on my Mini PC (Android Stick).


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

While it appears that some people are able to access OOH immediately, without first running the app within their home network, that wasn't the case for me. I couldn't access my GenieGo from my office yesterday. However, after running the application last night at home, I've been able to access my GenieGo via the cell phone network on the road (no didn't watch TV while driving, I checked it at a long red light) and wifi in my office.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Now cry babies can't say iOS gets everything first.... As the iOS app has not been updated yet
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Geeeee 1 out of 1000 isn't bad huh??? ALSO, let's see how long it takes you to get that update. I bet NO WHERE NEAR as long as the Android people wait.



Bill Broderick said:


> While it appears that some people are able to access OOH immediately, without first running the app within their home network, that wasn't the case for me. I couldn't access my GenieGo from my office yesterday. However, after running the application last night at home, I've been able to access my GenieGo via the cell phone network on the road (no didn't watch TV while driving, I checked it at a long red light) and wifi in my office.


I didn't have to be connected to my network to get OOH working... BUT Prior to getting the update, I did configure OOH to work on my Genie through my PC app. That may be why it worked for me instantly.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, did you have OOH working for any other (iOS or PC) devices prior to yesterday, Bill Broderick?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> Yeah, did you have OOH working for any other (iOS or PC) devices prior to yesterday, Bill Broderick?


I've had OOH working on my iPad since the day had the GenieGo installed in September. My PC is not a laptop. So, OOH is not a necessary feature. It's also right across the room from an 82" TV. So, the GenieGo app never gets used on my PC, unless it's for debugging putposes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Geeeee 1 out of 1000 isn't bad huh??? ALSO, let's see how long it takes you to get that update. I bet NO WHERE NEAR as long as the Android people wait.


I guess now iOS users have to cry as loud as Android users did and see if we get OOH on cell...


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I guess now iOS users have to cry as loud as Android users did and see if we get OOH on cell...


Wow.... You have absolutely ZERO objectivity if you believe this. Coming from an iPhone user though, I can't say that I would be surprised.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> I've had OOH working on my iPad since the day had the GenieGo installed in September. My PC is not a laptop. So, OOH is not a necessary feature. It's also right across the room from an 82" TV. So, the GenieGo app never gets used on my PC, unless it's for debugging putposes.


Was GenieGo new to the Android device? Or had you downloaded content to the Android device from GenieGo prior to yesterday? Weird. I had used my GSIII for downloading GenieGo content to before, I used it that way quite regularly. Probably still will. But I got the updated app and boom, I was able to stream OOH from work before being back on the home network.

Oh well, it's working now, yeah?


----------



## dlleno (Sep 17, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> Just got the update automatically on my GSIII. I'm at work, so I imagine I need to authorize OOH on this device once I'm back on my home network. I'm pretty excited about this, although I honestly don't know how often I'll use this feature. Still, it's a very cool feature to have. The WOW factor is definitely there.


I got the update while away from home and the streaming worked for the first time. But I had already registered my android device on the home network. the OOH streaming just appeared as a bonus, and yes it worked over 4G Verizon


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> Was GenieGo new to the Android device? Or had you downloaded content to the Android device from GenieGo prior to yesterday?


I was installed on the Android. But I had never downloaded any content to it. I've only downloaded content to my iPad to watch on the plane(s) during a recent vacation. That may be the reason or it may just be a fragmentation thing where things work differently on different Android devices. My phone is nearing 2 years old now. So, I'm just happy that GenieGo works on it. Now that OOH works, I'll be more likely to use my phone with the GG than I was before. I'll continue to use the iPad when I know that I'm going to want to use the GG ahead of time and when I find myself in situations where I unexpectedly need to wait for someone or something, I can now use my Droid to kill time with GG.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> I was installed on the Android. But I had never downloaded any content to it. I've only downloaded content to my iPad to watch on the plane(s) during a recent vacation.


You should of have waited for the new iPad, it is SO much better then its previous generations....


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, the tech who I discussed the iPad with, when he installed my Genie & GenieGo, neglected to mention that a new iPad was coming out, when he recommended that I get the one with the largest amount of memory available, which I bought about an hour after he left my house. :grin: I didn't learn that a new one was coming soon until he made a comment here, the next day, after I bought it.

However, even if he had, I really wanted it before I went on vacation in early October. So, I would have bought the one that I did anyway. On the other hand, I now want to get an iPad mini as well. For that, I'll be waiting for the new one to come out.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmmm, IIRC he did mentioned a new was coming out, the issue was that the date was unknown....


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Hmmm, IIRC he did mentioned a new was coming out, the issue was that the date was unknown....


If you did, I missed it. My recollection is that we discussed the new iPhone that was coming out a week or two later. Regardless, as I wrote earlier, it wouldn't have mattered anyway as I needed it before the new one became available. So, it didn't matter.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

As someone who has been using the Android client since the very first day it was available on my Android tablet...I'd have to say that this version is the best production version to date.

Key things that have been improved from this user's perspective (streaming is NOT a priority here):

*What's New*

- Now instantly stream recordings on your HD DVR anywhere you have an Internet connection without having to be on the home network. Just click "Watch Now" on any program in your Playlist to start watching instantly.
- *Set programs to prepare for download while you are away from home so they are ready to download when you arrive home.*
- *Support for SD card storage (*_a big deal for tablet users with extended storage capacity_*)*
- OS v4.2 support
- *Opened support for additional devices (*_it works on my Android v4.0.3 ICS OS_*)*
- *Includes bug fixes and stability enhancements*


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I wonder with the SD card support is that if you store content on the SD card and then update the app, will the updated app play the content that was previously stored?

I know we can't test that until the next version comes along but with iOS, if you update the app, the content on your iOS device is gone. 

That will be a nice feature if it comes to be.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> I wonder with the SD card support is that if you store content on the SD card and then update the app, will the updated app play the content that was previously stored?
> 
> I know we can't test that until the next version comes along but with iOS, if you update the app, the content on your iOS device is gone.
> 
> That will be a nice feature if it comes to be.


Nope...the SD card support is just so you can store more content to take with you using GenieGo. Since yesterday....I've got 38 recordings transcoded and all play back very well on the Android tablet here (content stored on the SD card). This is a differentiator of Android units - the ability to use the expanded storage.

One down note...they continue to impose the 3-hour limit on recordings that can be played back on Android units...a limit that is restrictive to many common recordings (sports events just as one example). This needs to get addressed...the only real issue left.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 17, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nope...the SD card support is just so you can store more content to take with you using GenieGo. Since yesterday....I've got 38 recordings transcoded and all play back very well on the Android tablet here (content stored on the SD card). This is a differentiator of Android units - the ability to use the expanded storage.
> 
> One down note...they continue to impose the 3-hour limit on recordings that can be played back on Android units...a limit that is restrictive to many common recordings (sports events just as one example). This needs to get addressed...the only real issue left.


on that note -- I discovered quite by accident, and to my astonishment, that there appears to be a similar duration limit of 6 hours to recordings that can be streamed to the PC. Does anyone know exactly what the limit is, and is it different for download vs stream? Without setting up a set of manual recordings, It is not possible to stream the RZC, even within the local home network.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 17, 2008)

dconfer said:


> It prepared it for download. When it came time to download it failed and said I had to be on my home network. Was really excited when it prepared it.


yea I can confirm that true DOWNLOADS (not the pseudo-live streaming workaround for the lack of real remote DVR control) do not work from outside the home. On Android that is. Anyone know if OOH downloads work on the PC app? so far my experimentation indicates "no" using version 1.5.0.69 . thats frustrating. seriously, D* why not allow OOH downloads?

what is the latest version of the PC app and does that one allow OOH downloads? there's no technical (and probably no legal) reason it can't be done and I just really wonder why it isn't baked into the app. As is stands now, all one can do is start the prep OOH. wit woo :-(

I still suspect that D* better get their act together to stay up with the competition, as Slingbox and Dish are kicking butt in the area of true RC of the receiver. No reason GenieGo couldn't do that - its just a matter of software engineering, a talent I sometime wonder if D* has ... GenieGo is definately good at storing/downloading for offline use, and I've enjoyed that featureset immensely on airplaines. but once you are at your OOH destination its impossible to download another set of programs for the trip home!


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> You really think a large carrier cannot restrict cell traffic to just voice and text?


Isn't it kind of a hypothetical argument? Regardless of what the carrier COULD do, why would you believe in this case it is the carrier's uniquely disabling streaming on the iOS apps only for GenieGo only, when the same carriers apparently have no problem allowing streaming over the Anroid apps or allowing (probably far, far higher volumes) of streaming over iOS apps for Slingbox, not to mention streaming of YouTube, Netflix, etc. If anything, the carriers are incentivized to allow cellular streaming since it could lead to higher fees for data usage.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Citivas said:


> Isn't it kind of a hypothetical argument? Regardless of what the carrier COULD do, why would you believe in this case it is the carrier's uniquely disabling streaming on the iOS apps only for GenieGo only, when the same carriers apparently have no problem allowing streaming over the Anroid apps or allowing (probably far, far higher volumes) of streaming over iOS apps for Slingbox, not to mention streaming of YouTube, Netflix, etc. If anything, the carriers are incentivized to allow cellular streaming since it could lead to higher fees for data usage.


Right on!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Regardless of the connection....the bottom line is that the latest Android client has new capabilities and others that were limited or a problem from the past have been corrected. Only the 3-hour limitation (lame) remains as a stumbling block to using this mainstream.

Personally....except for in-home connections...remote streaming seems like a fruitless feature based on the inconsistent bandwidth available in the real world.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 17, 2008)

My experience and personal opinion is quite different. I have no use for streaming reduced resolution content to a small device a few feet away from my hd display and a better viewing experience. On the other hand streaming video is well established and highly successful. I'm streaming one of my recordings right now from a hotel room on another continent and quite happy with the results .


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dlleno said:


> My experience and personal opinion is quite different. I have no use for streaming reduced resolution content to a small device a few feet away from my hd display and a better viewing experience. On the other hand streaming video is well established and highly successful. I'm streaming one of my recordings right now from a hotel room on another continent and quite happy with the results .


I bet you you are using WiFi....

cellular internet in the US is kind of a mix bag, and with prices of cellular data skyrocketing, it makes for a very impractical implementation.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 17, 2008)

At the moment yes I'm on a 3mbs connection. Unusually good for a hotel. But I routinely get better performance than that on Verizon 4G in a multitude of cities. I mean. .. I usually turn my phone into a wifi hot spot and outrun most any hotel wifi speeds by a wide margin. Reliable 5mbs is not unusual and 10 is commonplace. But I do agree that beyond those cities where vzw 4G exists I don't think remote streaming would be reliable and that's when I would anticipate the need and watch offline content. My sense though is that cellular data will only get better and we will see people streaming their recordings in the doctors waiting room for example. However having said that I don't like the trend of data costs either (i lost my unlimited data plan...). I find myself looking for wifi instead of cellular data but that's because of cost not performance.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dlleno said:


> At the moment yes I'm on a 3mbs connection. Unusually good for a hotel.


Without paying a lot more money for 4G wireless service...many travelers tend to be at the mercy of hotel, airport, and other locations for their Internet connectivity (WIFI). Yes...a 3Mbps connection is highly unusual at a hotel. In fact....as one who has flown 2 milion miles to all 50 states...I have only seen that kind of speed in a hotel 2 times - ever.

Typically...you're lucky if you even get a fraction of that speed in most places...making streaming impractical in the field for most travelers unless they want to foot the much higher bill for 4G. Other than in-home streaming...it would seem to be nearly a useless capability outside the home.

That said...the idea behind GenieGo is to be independent of needing WIFI/Internet connectivity, which makes it ideal for traveling and viewing anyplace.anytime. We regular travelers love it.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

How do you guys "discover" how fast your connection is at hotels/hotspots/anywhere?


----------



## dlleno (Sep 17, 2008)

speedtest.net


----------



## dlleno (Sep 17, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Without paying a lot more money for 4G wireless service...many travelers tend to be at the mercy of hotel, airport, and other locations for their Internet connectivity (WIFI). Yes...a 3Mbps connection is highly unusual at a hotel. In fact....as one who has flown 2 milion miles to all 50 states...I have only seen that kind of speed in a hotel 2 times - ever.
> 
> Well, given the amount ot time it takes to fly 2M files and cover all states I do think its appropriate to say that 4G coverage as vastly improved. At least in the vzw world, its really quite good in a great many cities including some small ones like Cheyanne, WY. But indeed as for hotel wifi speeds yes I agree and thats why I have taken to usnig my 4G phone as a hotspot. I routinely get 10 and even 16-20mb/s on Verizon 4G, and even in loaded networks 3-5 is commonplace. I mean, Verizon even sells their data outside of the phone world, i.e. pure data connections for any device that can utilize their connectivity solutions. their networks are good. So no I don't thnk that 4G celluar speeds are the problem. Vzw may be leading here I don't konw; they're certainly proud of their data capabilities and in fact I've more recently decided to stick with a 2GB limit, and thus I stream very little content over cellular anymore -- again not because the network isn't there, but because of the cost
> 
> ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dlleno said:


> 1. My sense though is that cellular data will only get better
> 
> 2. and we will see people streaming their recordings in the doctors waiting room for example.


1. Both Verizon and AT&T have said that they are pretty much done with their 4G LTE expansions. So if were you live there is 3G or worse, expect it to stay that way

2. Correct! using the Doctors' WiFi


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> A decent 3G connection should be more than enough to stream GenieGo content while out of home. I have it on pretty good authority that while GenieGo uses adaptive bitrate streaming (higher connection speeds = improved quality), quality maxes out at about a steady 400kbps-500kbps, so higher speeds won't buy you anything. And, IIRC, a _steady _200kbps-250kbps is the _minimum _needed to stream at lowest quality.


Unfortunately...unless someone wants to pay significantly more money for (reliable) 4G service for viewable video mobile devices like tablets.

Streaming with dependence on WIFI is the only other alternative. We've already beaten the "real-world" downside of remote WIFI performance shortcomings to death before...as well as the questionable value of watching streaming video on a small screen mobile device.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Like I said, if your 3G can deliver a solid 250kpbs to 500kbps, you should be able to stream GenieGo at it's maximum quality. Speedtest is reporting my T-Mobile 3G averages about 5mbps, so if and when DirecTV updates the iOS client to allow 3G streaming, I'll have more than 10x the bandwidth I need, should I choose to stream.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> Like I said, if your 3G can deliver a solid 250kpbs to 500kbps, you should be able to stream GenieGo at it's maximum quality. Speedtest is reporting my T-Mobile 3G averages about 5mbps, so if and when DirecTV updates the iOS client to allow 3G streaming, I'll have more than 10x the bandwidth I need, should I choose to stream.


but the problem is not the "speed" but rather the quality of the connection.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> but the problem is not the "speed" but rather the quality of the connection.


That's why I said a "solid" 250kbps-500kpbs connection.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 17, 2008)

Aparently, the argument is that the majority of those who would spend 700 "ish" on a smartphone or tablet are not likely to have a sense of available carrier's capabiities, won't be interested in spending money for a data plan , and are destined to be disapointed even if they do invest in a data plan that they believe will meet their needs. Other varients of that argument are that those same consumers will expect solid streaming performance in fringe areas and won't tolerate a few buffering stutters from even a 3G network. Still other arguments include that most hotels, that said consumer would frequent, do not offer wifi that is robust enough support low resolution streamed content such as from GenieGo, and that streaming anything from outside of a home network capable of 10 or even 20 times the bandwidth demanded by the content is futile. Another variant of that argument states that travelers are more likely to allocate days of preparing and downloading content in anticipation of travel, than they will be interestd in obtaining any new content as their trip progresses. 

IT also appears that carriers are resting on their 4G rollout laurals and have stopped making improvements in the reliability of even their 3G networks, and that the majority of the today's networks, available in the areas frequented by the consumers mentioned above and for the data capabilities they purchased, are not up to the task.

I guess YMMV but I don't see any of the above. conversely I see evidence to the contrary in my own experience and in the behavior of the carriers who appear to be quite committed to selling data.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The problem with cellular data is that is not reliable. I can be getting 4G LTE with amazing speeds, and 4 blocks down the road I am getting 2G. and since threes now solution to this "problem" we have no choice but to "suck it up" and keep paying through the nose until the entire US gets blanketed with reliable data service.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 17, 2008)

I assume that when one is four blocks away, that (1) you don't stay there very long and (2) streaming isn't a matter of life itself. under these conditions most people do not intend to set up a portable HDTV and invite the neighbors.over, but are content to endure a buffering pause. I suspect GenieGo is amoung the best positioned to utilize such marginal netor\ks. Furthermore, there's probably a great many more cities/locations/areas of coverage where the performance is better than that. Ive streamed GenieGo to android over 3G a number of times.

now then what I will concede is that the advertized performance of these devices (namely streaming 1080p video) is quite a pipe dream under all but the most robust 4G installations. I'll even go further to say that there are a number of youtube videos and other web content that fits that same challenge -- namely the desire to stream HD content over a cellular network to a mobile device. I just think we need to re-set on what mobile is, and the viewing expections of that portion of the mobile community.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Came across some old notes this morning and I see I mis-remembered the bit rate I was told that _maximum _out of home stream picture quality is achieved. It's actually 1-1.2mbps, not 500kbps as I stated earlier. Still well within the capability of a solid 3G connection, if you're in a location that has one.

Also, FWIW, I just checked in-home streaming bit rates to my _hard-wired_ PC. As you can see below, it averages about 290k bytes per second, or about 2.4mbps, rounded up.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Perhaps another spin on this...

I'd trade streaming altogether today for the ability to remote start the transcoding process on a selected program and then download it to the remote device for viewing later.

Except for those willing to pay an extreme amount for reliable 4G connectivity....streaming *outside* the home is marginal as a quality viewing experience.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 17, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perhaps another spin on this...
> 
> I'd trade streaming altogether today for the ability to remote start the transcoding process on a selected program and then download it to the remote device for viewing later..


+1 on that remote downloading is the real answer to this, and ther'es no technical reason why it can't be done. in fact, with a robust download manager ,the OOH download could occur over networks that would otherwise be unusalble for streaming. the real use case here imho is for travelers who want updated content, say for the trip back home.

in fact, we can start the "preparing" step now OOH it just won't download. I'm, hoping they will push an app update that will do this


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dlleno said:


> +1 on that remote downloading is the real answer to this [...]


That would depend on what "this" is. If the desire is to watch a game in progress being recorded at home while you're on the road, streaming may be the only option.



> [...] and ther'es no technical reason why it can't be done. in fact, with a robust download manager ,the OOH download could occur over networks that would otherwise be unusalble for streaming. the real use case here imho is for travelers who want updated content, say for the trip back home.
> in fact, we can start the "preparing" step now OOH it just won't download. I'm, hoping they will push an app update that will do this


Agree 100%. The code is already in place to initiate a remote transcode. No reason not to be able to remotely copy it as well, IMO. I find it hard to fathom why they implemented the first step and not the second. :scratchin


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I would love to be able to remotely download to my devices. I hardly use the OOH streaming feature, choosing to instead download to my device and then watch from there. The problem I have with that is when we travel with our 3 year old. Our iPad only has about 5 gigs of space available on it, and it's not enough to hold both her shows/movies and shows that Mom & Dad want to view. I would totally use remote downloading if it was available.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mrdobolina said:


> I would love to be able to remotely download to my devices. I hardly use the OOH streaming feature, choosing to instead download to my device and then watch from there. The problem I have with that is when we travel with our 3 year old. Our iPad only has about 5 gigs of space available on it, and it's not enough to hold both her shows/movies and shows that Mom & Dad want to view. I would totally use remote downloading if it was available.


Yeah...the desire for remote download has actually been on some of our "wish lists" for some time...ever since GenieGo came out.

One nice thing about the Android client version is that it has a "path" configuration (like the PC version) that allows users on that platform to store content on media like microSD or SD cards found on many Android devices. I have managed to transcode and then download (and store on the microSD card in my tablet) more than 30 hours of content. That would never fit on any tablet in the internal storage space.


----------



## dlleno (Sep 17, 2008)

Steve said:


> That would depend on what "this" is, IMO. If the desire is to watch a game in progress being recorded at home while you're on the road, streaming may be the only option.
> 
> Agree 100%. The code is already in place to initiate a remote transcode. No reason not to be able to remotely copy it as well, IMO. I find it hard to fathom why they implemented the first step and not the second. :scratchin


oh dear! "it depends upon what your definition of "is" is..." lol I couldn't resist . anyway sure thats a valid request for clarification: "This" is the need to watch content in areas that do not provide a network that is robust enough to deliver an acceptable viewing experience. that includes airplanes and places where there is NO coverage at all. When mobile, one has to accept some compromises, one of which is that sometimes you have to download the game and watch is a few hours later, something I routinely do. If you must live stream the game, then you will have to put yourself where the network exists to support that; otherwise, download!

I suspect (and hope) that due to software development time they implimented what they have in order to put a viable product out on the market, and they are expecting to push an update out that will deliver remote downloading capability. Personally I think that the ability to initiate the transcoding process remotely is evidence the OOH downloading is on the horizon. just my opinion of course. I suspect the download manager may be one of the things they don't have (yet); I can tell you that download manager technology, if they are late to market as they appear to be, may (in my opinion) require a either non-trivial developmet effort or a licensing cost to bring in someone elses technology. one thing you don't want to do is release an OOH download capbillity that isnt' robust, i.e. unable to recover from network drops and such, and it may require an update on the GenieGo side itself as well as the app. There are patents out there covering this area, so they either need to write something that does not infringe, or license something.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dlleno said:


> oh dear! "it depends upon what your definition of "is" is..." lol I couldn't resist . anyway sure thats a valid request for clarification: * "This" is the need to watch content in areas that do not provide a network that is robust enough to deliver an acceptable viewing experience!*


Then we're in violent agreement!  OOH streaming is there for those that have no alternative or require immediate gratification, for whatever reason (and assuming they have adequate bandwidth). Like you and others, I personally would prefer to watch the file locally if only to be able to quickly and more reliably skip through commercials.



dlleno said:


> I suspect (and hope) that due to software development time they implimented what they have in order to put a viable product out on the market, and *they are expecting to push an update out that will deliver remote downloading capability.*


From your mouth...


----------



## dlleno (Sep 17, 2008)

not following the violence lol. you don't agree that OOH downloading is an answer, considering the present state of available networks, to the situation where one wants instant gratification but cannot have it? 


on edit: sorry my present fever caused me to mis-read your post. sans the violence part, yes we agree . so "my mouth" was actually my keyboard. yes I typed that but i'm not following why that was important to point out?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dlleno said:


> not following the violence lol. you don't agree that OOH downloading is an answer, considering the present state of available networks, to the situation where one wants instant gratification but cannot have it?


I do agree. What I was trying to say was if you have adequate wifi or 3G bandwidth, then OOH streaming is the only alternative for shows not already copied to your mobile device when away from home (because we don't have downloading yet), or even if we did have remote downloading, for folks who want to watch a recording currently in progress at home, like a locally broadcast sports team.


----------

